# Bettas and Kuhli Loaches?



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello there  I just joined, and this is my first attempt to post (other than an introduction)... I'm pretty sure I'm posting this in the correct spot, but if not, my apologies!

I just have a very quick question: 

Right now, I have a male Veiltail Betta in a 5 gallon tank (filter and heater, so you can relax! lol), but I would really love to add some Kuhli Loaches; they are bottom "dwellers," and I've done some research and people say that since Betta's stay mainly towards the top of the tank (though I do know they swim all over the place, and rest at the bottom occasionally), and the ******* stay at the bottom, they don't fight. They leave each other alone. However, I know that everyone has different opinions on things and how fish can be kept.... Anyway, my question is: Can I put Kuhli Loaches in with my Betta? 

Anyway, I really need some help here! I have more than one tank, but only one other than I could possibly put the Loaches in *right now*... it's a ten gallon tank with only four fish in it at the moment, but two of the fish in the tank are bottom feeders. (Yeah, unfortunately I bought a Pleco who doesn't eat any of the algae on my tank and stays in his log all day, and then bought another bottom feeder who ate algae for awhile, but now just stays in the log with my Pleco. xD).

Okay, so please help!  thanks.


----------



## IchthysMan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello, and welcome! I'm new to this forum as well and have found the people here to be very helpful so I'm confident you will get some good advise.

IMHO khuli loaches are some of the coolest and most rewarding fish to keep. You will need at least 5 of them for them to be comfortable, and the more hiding places you have for them, the more you will see them (as they move from one to another). It takes them a while to warm up to their surroundings, but as they are very long-lived (reports of up to 20 years) there will be plenty of time for that provided you give them the conditions they need. 10 gallons would be an absolute, bare-bones minimum for them, but I would highly advise against going that small. You also must have a secure lid or they will jump out of your tank. They can survive outside the tank overnight, but why risk it? They need a fine smooth substrate (sand) because they like to burrow and as they spend their time on their stomachs, rough rocks or crushed coral type substrate will do damage to them.

I can't tell you that they would be OK with a betta, all bettas are different and you may very well have one that will not take too kindly to others in his space. It doesn't matter that khulis are bottom dwellers, bettas go everywhere throughout the tank. Do you have a larger established tropical tank that could house some khulis?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

1 Betta and you are maxed. Add even a single loach and you are overstocked. Add more then 1 and you invite more problem than the added viewing value of the loaches gives. Such is the limitations of tiny tanks.

Feel lucky you don't have problems now and be happy with that. Buy a bigger tank!


----------



## IchthysMan (Oct 8, 2013)

Also, unless you really like the pleco I'd get rid of him. Especially in a 10 gallon tank. Many people will say plecos make great natural algae scrubbers, but this is not the case. Sure they may clean a spot here or there but plecos are notoriously messy and have a massive bioload. Whatever amount they may clean they make up for times 10 in fishy fecal matter all over your tank. Depending on what you have, they get huge. Common plecos will easily get over a foot long.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you guys  

@IchthysMan: Unfortunately, I do not have another tank they can go in at the moment. D: Which is kind of a bummer, since I was pretty excited about getting these *******! 

As for the whole Pleco thing: Yeah. I've noticed. lol. But I'm one of those people that if I buy a fish, I'm going to keep it until it passes. I've had him for two years, so I don't think I could sell him. (Yes, that may sound stupid, but I just can't!)

jrman83: Thank you. I am very happy that I don't have any current problems with my fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, your five is stocked. I would add no one else. Plant te tank and enjoy the little man being able to move.

I would still upgrade if you decide to keep the pleco. If he is a common or sailfin, he will get huge. Do you have any driftwood for him? Have you offered any veggies? You will need to give him the wood to help aid in digestion and chop some zuchinni or other fresh vegges for him.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep  I plan on getting another 20 gallon tank or maybe something bigger, to replace my 10g tank; it may be a month or so before that happens though (and even then I have to cycle it...) Thank you guys for all your wonderful help


----------

